# Stocking on Mosquito Lake?



## mosquitoangler21 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I've been fishing mosquito lake my whole like (I'm 22) and the last few years I feel like the quality of the fishing has slowly decreased, i'm not sure if its overfishing or lack of stock and natural reproduction. Don't get me wrong everytime I take a trip out there I almost always catch something but it seems like its mostly small fish, when I was younger I seemed to catch larger fish on a more frequent basis. I don't know maybe its just me, I love the lake and its my favorite place to fish, but the reasoning for my posting is I was wondering how often if at all mosquito is stocked? I know they stock it with walleye on occasion but i'm not sure if thats yearly or not. Thanks guys


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I beleave its yearly . and your right you are catching smaller fish, there's no size limet so some people take what ever bites . I for one would like a 16inch limet . and a bag limet of 6 fish . and ONE %%%% of a fine for the one;s that break the law. I"VE seen some yellow boat people with way over there limet, and others do it too!. just my .02cents on the subject.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

I hear what your saying. This past year had many 2 pound bass, and few 3 pound bass. Not many in the 4-5 pound range. Every lake goes through these things, for many different reasons. What happens now can effect what happens 3-4 years from now. The water was very low this year and that plays a role. The one thing it didn't lack this year was numbers. Most days we'd average 20-30 bass daily, that's for 2 guys in a boat. Now during the summer months, some days it was hard to get 5 keepers or even 5 bites... but I feel this was do to water levels, temps, pressure, and all those fish stacked in the MARINA   05-06 produced some good fish. and 04 was stellar for me... I look to see it rebound this year. The water went up towards the end of the year and the bite got hot!!! All those 2 pounders will be a bit bigger and all those dinks will be keepers.... The lake is in good shape and shall remain that way...JMO!!!!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They are there still just the boating traffic and water levels(weather)has them on diff feeding times. With the water clearing up more and more on ALL our lakes most feeding takes place at night or on the shady side of things. Havent made it to see the DNR milk them but...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The zebra mussell invasion has a lot to do with the walleye fishing there. These last three years, the water is clearer than ever. Except for the upper end by the bouy line, after a big blow , it only takes a couple days to clear. I can still catch a bunch of crappies and bluegills but the walleye are not in the same areas i use to get them. Caught a lot of ZM from the sunken bridge and the dropoffs on the south end this season. I plan to change the way i search for them this year.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The ODNR claims that there is no natural reproduction of walleye in Mosquito. The lake does, however, get millions of walleye fry stocked in it yearly. It was stocked with eleven million walleye fry in 2003 alone.

The lake has a lot of fishing pressure on it. If you stay away from the boat traffic, and try and hit the lake in the first hour or two after sun up, or fish the last few hours of daylight, I think you'll see that there are still plenty of walleyes left in the lake. They might not be the biggest fish in the state, but you'll catch fish.

The last time I fished the lake was the spring of '06. Me and a buddy caught and released over seventy walleyes verticle jiggin with Vibe-Es.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Take this for what it is worth. Back in the late sixties and early seventies. We used to boat well over a 100 walleye to get 10 keepers ( 15 + " ). Skeeter is what it is. The ODNR is correct there is no natural hatch on the lake. Berlin Lake is the only local lake that has an appreciable natural walleye hatch.

Mosquito has always been a high pressured lake and probably always will be. For those that seek their own spots and don't run with the crowd you can still bag a nice mess of fish out of her.


----------



## mosquitoangler21 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses so far guys, Mosquito is still a great fishery, I just hate that I take home more small fish than big fish recently anyways, but it happens and I hope all those little ones will have time to grow up. I also see what your sayin bountyhunter I see way to many people taking home fish that are way to small and sometimes by the bucket full. It really upsets me, i'll never forget I was fishing in Pikie Bay this year and we were docking our boat and I saw 3 guys with a bucket full of small various species of fish from crappies and blue gill to a few walleyes and a northern pike all 12 inch or under. I did take the liberty to tell them that northern pikes aren't a good eating fish, and this was just a 12 inch Pike very little meat whatsover it really upset me because Northerns are hard to come by these days and now I see why.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mosquitoangler21, i was like you and used to get upset at people who kept small fish. then i realized that most of them were just fishing for dinner. do i think that makes it alright...???? i try not to let it bother me, if they have a license and theres no size limit, they can keep what they want, i guess... i have fished skeeter all my life and i remember catching larger fish in the past, i have caught my share of smaller ones too. we used to kill the eyes on hot-n-tots, now all i get on them is weeds. the lake is different from what i remember. the zebras have seen to that. i now only fish skeeter when a trip to erie is out of the question and i need a fix.lol. watch the erie forum this spring, i post when we start fishing lake erie and im always looking hands in my boat. if you fish skeeter your probably within 20 miles of me and hooking up to head north would be easy.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Totally agree with you EZ. Squito isn't a trophy lake. It's not setup that way. With no size limits on most if not all the fish, noone should expect to catch trophy fish. I stopped worrying about what was being kept by others. Cant control it and my feelings or complaints to the people who are keeping them fall on deaf ears. They're not doing anything wrong by LAKE rules. If you want to have a personal size limit, thats cool. Dont jump people for not fishing like you. These are people who fish there because they like to eat fish. Probably why they aren't at Pymy or erie or any of the other lakes with size limits. As long as they respect the limit, no problem here. If not, i'm taking pictures of them and posting them at the bait shops and maybe the game warden will do something about it.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

The decline of the walleye fishery at Pymytuning is also creating more pressure at Mosquito.

There'll still be plenty of fish as long as the state continues to put in millions of fry.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all.

I've been reading all I can about Mosquito as I have a tournament coming up in April there. I understand its tougher now than a couple years back with the ZM invasion and vegatation growth due to clearer water. Being that this will be my first time out there, can anyone give me an idea of what kind of lake she is bass fishing wise? I.E. crankbait lake, jig, soft plastics? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Happy new year everyone. :B


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm no expert but I'd say like any other lake. You'd use different lures for the different structure just like anywhere else you fish for bass. Bass are bass and they hit the same no matter where you fish them. Most of the bass fishing I've done and observed at Mosquito seems to start in the middle of bays and back to the shoreline. That helps keep you out of harms way in the middle parts where most of the hotrods are-unless you fish at night.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks C.J. I think we'll have at least one day to pre-fish. That should give me some idea of what to bring and how to fish the tournament. Keeping my fingers crossed that April will be kind.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The DNR website says the catch per minute for electroshock fishing was down to 0.35 fish per minute from 0.70 two years ago. You don't have to be a math wiz to know that equals about half as many fish. They don't say anything about a reason, but I know there was a lot of frustration expressed in these forums last season during ice season. I could never find them, then Erie locked up and I quit paying attention to Mosquito. Friends of mine had similar days through the ice to what hetfieldinn talked about three years ago, but we couldn't get a bite last year.


----------

